# animated .PNG IMAGES



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

i made a bunch of them with this firefox addon. but ie doesnt display them?
whats going on? why doesnt a browser display an image file??? this is bad for ie seriously. this makes me like firefox so much more. im making them for a cult im in so thats why i think about them being viewed in ie even tho i dont usually use it. and i hope that i cant just view animated png files with firefox cause i have the addon to make them.. but is there a way around the ie not being able to view it? is there like a code or something to make them viewable in internet explorer ? i havent checked google chrome or other browsers but i was just wondering what am i supposed to do?


----------



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

wow. i didn't know png's could be animated. i've always been told they couldn't and you had to use gifs for animation.

cool.

yes i have heard of scripts that can make png's work in IE6. (png's should be working for you in ie7). but since you say they are animated, this could be a whole new problem.

here's a good google search to get you started.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ie6+png

the first link looks like the best one. i've tested a few of them myself. they work real nice. there seem to be a lot though. i forgot where i got mine but i'm sure they all work the same. GL.


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

The .APNG file format is something Mozilla developed. 

As it's new, it's only supported by a few browsers (Firefox and Opera).

Can't see IE adding it for at least another decade unfortunately. I'm surprised Safari (and Chrome) haven't added support yet.


----------



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

ok thanks i dont know what to do


----------



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

don't use apng's. 

if you MUST have animation, use gifs.

if you MUST have png's, don't make them animated and use a jscript to make them work in ie6.

those are your options i think.


----------



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

i think my options are to wait until internet explorer people make a better browser. that supports the better animation [apng]


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Tact said:


> wow. i didn't know png's could be animated.


The W3C planned on making animated png file with the extension .mng

This is just one of many articles that mention mng files:

http://www.w3.org/Protocols/HTTP/Performance/Pipeline.html


----------



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

interesting but still isnt making sense


----------



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

namenotfound said:


> The W3C planned on making animated png file with the extension .mng
> 
> This is just one of many articles that mention mng files:
> 
> http://www.w3.org/Protocols/HTTP/Performance/Pipeline.html


it's really cool to read the notes of the poeple behind the web. it never occured to me it took the work of a lot of peeps to give us what we got now. and funny how scientists were like the first users. 

i read a few paragraphs here and there but still neat. the page is huge! not only that i just noticed it was written back in 97. wow. i wonder what kind of notes and future plans they got going on this year!


----------



## tex0gen (Jun 10, 2007)

[IF using IE6('SHOOT USER')]

I aim for IE7, nothing less.
If they cant be bothered to update the browser or install the windows updates, i cant be bothered to mess about with out of date junk that im not even sure works as i DID upgrade.


----------



## lumentec (Mar 23, 2008)

Why don't you use a regular image format? Something that's not so obscure nobody even knows about it...

Also, IE sucks. That's obvious. Don't ever use IE. That fact that you even need to compare is ridiculous.


----------



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

im not using ie only for chekcin my site if it looks ok in ie. cause i guess by the stats its the 1st or 2nd most pop browser


----------

